# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A eshte Obsession Dashuria?

## ||_BeJbi_||

E beje kete pytje se ca here ngaterrohet, dashuria me obsession, ku mendoje se jan dy gjera te ndryshme. Te dashurosh, do te thote te duash ne menyre te edlire, te paster, normale, pa kaluar ne ekstrime. Ne anen tjeter obsession eshte nje lloje dashurie e semure, e cila e kalon kuptimin e bukur e te paster te dashurise, kalon pa dashure ne nje degrin e semure psiqike.

Ky eshte mendimi im nuk e di i juaji cili eshte :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dito

Te c'mendurit dashurojne ne forme te tille dhe te cmendur ne dashuri ka shume.

*Dito.*

----------


## ||_BeJbi_||

E drejt! Po donjeher i ngatrojne te dyja prandaj dhe kan shume diference me njona tjetren!

----------


## Bledari

ne Kuptimin a eshte fiksim dashuria patjeter qe po

----------


## Flava

Jo, smund t'a quash obsesision, mgjth mund te arrije edhe ne ekstreme

----------


## Blue_sky

O Bejbi,qenke e rrezikeshme ti rrusho...dhe keshtu si agresive me carjet e ballit  ndaj aman ruaj veten(dhe te tjeret)nga ndonje obsesion i mundshem  :ngerdheshje: 

Sipas meje cdogje mund te kthehet ne obsesion  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vajza_pr

Po dashuria eshte nje llloje obsesioni me doze me te vogel besoj

----------

